# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  вирус  .BLOCKING заблокировал доступ в 1С

## dolgova_78

Не смогла открыть 1С (пишет "каталог базы данных не обнаружен"). На диске папка с базой на месте, но в каждой папке находилось неприятное письмецо (РАСШИФРОВКА). Прогнали сервер всеми антивирусами, "тело вируса не обнаружено". Разблокировать с помощью дескрипторов DrWeb и утилит Касперского не получилось. Компания-разработчик 1С сказали что это не их случай, это атака извне, в ФСБ просто послали... (якобы такой мелочью не занимаются), а отдела "К" в нашей "деревне" просто нет... Даже страшно представить чем грозит потеря всех данных на сервере (там 2012 и 2013год - вся бух. и торговля, все взаиморасчеты с клиентами и поставщиками, а на носу отчеты...) Для нас это просто катастрофа... Вложить файлик данного формата не получилось (некорректный формат файла). 


Вот письмецо от "доброжелателей"
Доброго времени суток!
Доносим до Вас не самую приятную новость, ваш компьютер был атакован опаснейшим вирусом.
Вся ваша информация (документы, базы данных, бэкапы и другие файлы) на этом компьютере была зашифрована с помощью самых криптостойких алгоритмов.
Все зашифрованые файлы имеют формат .BLOCKING
Восстановить файлы можно только при помощи дешифратора и пароля, который, в свою очередь, знаем только мы.
Подобрать его невозможно. Переустановка ОС ничего не изменит. 
Ни один системный администратор в мире не решит эту проблему не зная пароля. 
Ни в коем случае не изменяйте файлы! А если решились, то сделайте резервные копии.
Напишите нам письмо на адрес [email protected] (если в течение суток вам не ответят то на [email protected]) для получения дальнейших инструкций.
Папка C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer не зашифрована, там вы сможете запустить браузер.
Среднее время ответа специалиста 1-12 часов.
К письму прикрепите файл "РАСШИФРОВКА.TXT".
Письма с угрозами ни к чему хорошему вас не приведут.
НЕ ЗАБУДЬТЕ: только МЫ можем расшифровать Ваши файлы!
><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><
U9mUKPy6qINKY0L8I9jgQpxIiNL2FGSN
><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><,
Здравствуйте!
Чтобы получить дешифратор с уникальным для Вашего пк паролем, необходимо пополнить наш счет QIWI на сумму 10 000 рублей.
После поступления средств мы вышлем вам инструкцию для дешифровки ваших файлов вместе с расшифровщиком и паролем.
Скидок нет. Рассрочек тоже.
Мы готовы расшифровать любой небольшой файл для подтверждения своих намерений.
!Вместе с ним прикрепите файл РАСШИФРОВКА.TXT!
Если вы не смогли найти РАСШИФРОВКА.TXT, вам необходимо посмотреть в файлах карантина вашего антивируса.
Базы данных прикреплять не нужно, бесплатно их вам никто не расшифрует.
Реквизиты вышлем за несколько часов до оплаты, потому как они постоянно меняются.
Кошелек действует в течение 36 часов после отправки его вам.
Пожалуйста, не изменяйте тему сообщения.


Вам необходимо пополнить наш кошелек Visa QIWI Wallet (это не баланс
мобильного) 89685652153.
Выберите наиболее удобный для вас способ пополнения:
 !!!В КОММЕНТАРИЯХ: ЧАСТНОЕ ПОПОЛНЕНИЕ!!! (если есть возможность написания коментариев) Кошелек действует в течение 36 часов с момента отправки этого сообщения.
Как оплатите, пишите нам, и прикрепите КАК_РАСШИФРОВАТЬ_ФАЙЛЫ.TXT либо HOW_TO_DECRYPT_FILES.TXT либо ЧТО_НУЖНО_СДЕЛАТЬ.TXT Сохраните квитанцию об оплате.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *dolgova_78*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## dolgova_78

Ребята, нам эти.... написали, спустя 4 дня!!! восстановили базу вот с помощью чего (скинули сами "заражатели")

1) Отключаем антивирус.
2) Скачайте Decryptor по ссылке:
http://zalil.ru/34403759
3) Разархивируйте Decryptor в Мои документы пользователя с админ привелегиями.
4) Введите ключ:
NZGPdfcqZKkpjDgJWP7WpcgAgaiHffDy
Внимание!
Востановить данные в случае ввода неверного ключа будет невозможно!
Обращаем внимание, ключ не может содержать пробелы.
Выделяем ключ - копируем - вставляем в окно дешифратора.
И на всякий случай, скопируйте самые важные зашифрованные файлы на съемный носитель, после чего извлеките его из зараженного пк перед началом дешифрации.
Для владельцев 1С, проверьте перед запуском стоит ли расширение .BLOCKING в файлах баз данных.
Если стоит - хорошо, если нет, то
а) Попробуйте открыть базу в текстовом редакторе, и если там будут понятные символы то она не зашифрована.
б) если она не откроется(либо откроются иероглифы), то поставьте расширение .BLOCKING вручную, скопируйте заблаговременно зашифрованную базу на съемный носитель, и извлеките его из зараженного пк!
в) Иногда после дешифровки 1С выдает ошибку: "Ошибка формата потока", в таком случае удаляем папки 1Cv8FTxt и 1Сv8Log, в них живут файлы *.log; *.lgp и *.lgf. Тогда пропадет весь журнал, но зато все заработает.
Иных вопросов у вас возникнуть не может, если вы не изменяли зашифрованные файлы.
5) Нажимаем кнопку расшифровать всё (либо сначала выбираем зашифрованный файл, затем нажимаем кнопку расшифровать файл, обращаем внимание, пароль должен быть вставлен в окно дешифратора).
Начнется расшифровка.
Среднее время расшифровки 2 часа.
По окончанию дешифровки, дешифратор выдаст сообщение: Готово!

----------


## Sinderella

Доброго времени суток! У нас такая же ситуация(((( скажите, вы платили мошенникам деньги или нет?

- - - Добавлено - - -

*dolgova_78*, жду вашего ответа, это очень важно!

----------


## thyrex

*Sinderella*, просто так вымогатели ключ не могли выдать  :Smiley:

----------

